# "Remote Procedure Call Fail"



## cprnicus (Aug 25, 2015)

I have been trying to find information in regards to this message "Remote Procedure Call Fail" window that i get when trying to access pdf or JPEG files after upgrading from windows 7 ultimate to 10 pro. I've tried the windows forums fixes and other sites that suggested going through properties and trying to change the start up from manual to automatic but this window is greyed out and I have no option control. Oddly enough I can access the Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator tab and alter the settings in there. Why is the RPC functions greyed out? A few of my desktop functions have also gone wacky. Can't access web search from quick window, edge and store won't load and now my notification button is inactive. Any suggestions?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

It should be Auto and running.

What have you tried or do you have a link from the Win forums?
Have you tried a system file checker?
If using a 3rd party Anti-Virus/Security Suite is it up to date?
Right click on the Start button and select Command Prompt (Admin)
Run the following command(s):
cscript slmgr.vbs /dlv > t.txt & t.txt (Press Enter, copy this information into your next reply)

sfc /scannow (Press Enter, this is the system file checker in case you have not done this yet)


----------



## cprnicus (Aug 25, 2015)

Hiya Coolburn;
TY for your reply sir. I've been supper busy with work and sorry for getting back so much later. I ran the scans and this is what comes up.

*2nd Scan:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>sfc /scannow
Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.
Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>

*1st Scan:*

Microsoft (R) Windows Script Host Version 5.812
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Software licensing service version: 10.0.10240.16384
Name: Windows(R), Professional edition
Description: Windows(R) Operating System, RETAIL channel
Activation ID: 4de7cb65-cdf1-4de9-8ae8-e3cce27b9f2c
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 03612-03308-000-000000-00-1033-10240.0000-2352015
Product Key Channel: Retail
Installation ID: 409186089539451663716018320443791710695280131371207546226953125
Use License URL: https://activation-v2.sls.microsoft...SLActivateProduct.asmx?configextension=Retail
Validation URL: https://validation-v2.sls.microsoft.com/SLWGA/slwga.asmx
Partial Product Key: 3V66T
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 1001
Remaining SKU rearm count: 1001
Trusted time: 8/30/2015 12:24:24 PM

I'm not too familiar with system errors so any guidance in the right direction is certainly appreciated.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

No problem.
Open the elevated command prompt again and run each command in order:

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth (press enter)
After the above command completes, restart the system and move on to the next command. _Also note that this command is slow and may look like it's stuck, just give it sometime._ 

sfc /scannow (press enter)
If you still get the message with "corrupt files" please run the below command. It will place a text document on your desktop, attach that to your next reply.

findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt" (press enter)


----------



## cprnicus (Aug 25, 2015)

Ran the first 2 scans and yup ... something is still corrupt. Ran the text command and attached it as requested. Appreciate the time on this.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Let's take ownership of the RPC service and start it. 
At any time if something does not make sense just stop and ask.

Right click on Start button and select Run
In the run open field type: regedit (press enter)
In the Registry Editor screen click on File → Export → Name the file "Reg1" and save it to the desktop.
In Registry Editor navigate to the following location: HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs
Right click on RpcSs and select Permissions…
Click on "Advanced" → "Change" (next to owner) → "Advanced" → "Find Now" → Now locate your log in id/name and double click on it. Click "OK" on each screen until you are back in Registry Editor.
In the left pane "RpcSs" should be highlighted and in the right pane locate the value name "Start"
Double click on "Start" and change the value data to: 2 click OK.
Exit Registry Editor. Now go back to services in check to see if RPC is set to automatic and is started.


----------



## cprnicus (Aug 25, 2015)

Went through the steps and RPC screen still greyed out. After the “Find Now” step I was a bit lost because it wouldn't accept the value number from my ID login. I had to change the ID's control to full and not just read. Then the value number was accepted ... but after OK-ing my way back the damned thing is still greyed out. The start up is set to automatic in the greyed screen. WTH?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

cprnicus said:


> After the "Find Now" step I was a bit lost because it wouldn't accept the value number from my ID login


You don't need to enter anything, just click on "Find Now" and locate your user id.
When done, your user name should be the owner of the service instead of system.


----------

